# Recovering the Dottie Mae P-47...



## v2 (Jun 22, 2007)

On 13 June 2005, one of the most historic surviving American aircraft of WWII was recovered from the Traunsee in Austria by Sandy Air Corp.

The P47 was known about for sixty years and was often discussed at 405FG reunions. The loss had even been covered in a book on the 405FG in 1986 but it had still taken nearly sixteen years for someone to initialize a possible salvage.

Finally, in April 2005, nearly sixty years to the day since she was lost, ‘29150 was finally located by sonar and the next day the pictures were finally seen from the ROV. 

‘29150 had been located a third of the way up the lake and about 600 feet out from the Eastern shore. Her depth was 210 feet and she was lying upside down in the silt of the lake bottom. Having been protected by the depth, cold and silt, ‘29150 still looked in very good condition, although some damage to the lower fuselage was quite visible. 

Trojan Aircraft Services funded the search and recovery and was invited to accompany Sandy Air Corp as guests and advisers during its recovery.

The Recovery and Restoration of the Dottie Mae P-47


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2007)

That will be neat when its restored.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great stuff.....


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

awesome, I love it when after all these years the planes are still in reasonable nick.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that made my night!
Another P-47 D, my favorite, thanks for the link to the website too.
Art


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## luftwaffemesserschmitt (Jun 23, 2007)

realy awesome the plane looks very restorable i hope they bring it back to flying conditions


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Newsletter No1: http://www.alliedfighters.com/newsletter.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2009)

That is excellent!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice to know she is being lovingly restored!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2009)

Great info, thanks for the update Dominic.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 12, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2009)

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone else have trouble with the first link? It takes me to a junk website.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Anyone else have trouble with the first link? It takes me to a junk website.


It worked for me but try this one instead.
http://www.alliedfighters.com/

It will load with a shield and then after about a minute it will take you to a hangar.
The doors of the hangar will open and you shoud be able to click on the Dottie Mae picture and get to the restoration information.


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows if and where one can purchase a copy of the National Geographic Show on the recovery of this T-bolt? I've searched the NG site and find nothing, not even on-line downloads. Looks like there is an article on this in the latest Warbirds Digest Magazine as well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 5, 2010)

i had trouble with the first link too. thanks for the post.... i love to see the old girls brought back.


----------

